# Shelf life for liquid nolva



## mr. ya-di-da (May 20, 2011)

does anyone know how long you can store it for and it will still be good...thanks.


----------



## exphys88 (May 20, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> does anyone know how long you can store it for and it will still be good...thanks.


a customer service rep for researchstop told me 2 years as long as it's stored in a cool, dark place.


----------

